
YouTube CEO says EU regulation will be bad for creators - nonpop
https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/22/18008406/article-13-copyright-directive-youtube-susan-wojcicki-robert-kyncl
======
anoncoward111
Worse for creators would be the adpocalypse and puritan demonitization
policies.

